# General horse show "do's and don'ts"?



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Be respectful when parking your rig,
use the warm up ring as intended ie warm up and get out.
Go with the flow of traffic, if you need to switch directions it’s left shoulder to left shoulder.
Bring water buckets, do not use on sight watering spots
Don’t tie to fences
Watch out for areas horses are not allowed even if it seems they won’t be in the way.
Don’t leave halters/buckets etc hanging at trailers 
Don’t allow your horse to “tail gate” others, no roll backs or lunging ones the warm up pens.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Clean up manure! I volunteer for our local riding club. I am always staying well after a show ends, with my tired horse who wants to go home, cleaning others manure.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

waresbear said:


> Clean up manure! I volunteer for our local riding club. I am always staying well after a show ends, with my tired horse who wants to go home, cleaning others manure.


OK so I was kind of wondering about that. I figured, if they have an obvious manure pile or bucket I would put it in, but what if they don't? What am I supposed to do with it in that case?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't stand in the entrance way to the warm up pen to chat, blocking the way for other riders, don't decide to get together with friends while in the warm up pen and walk around the outside of the ring side by side blocking the way for others and make it difficult for them to exercise their horses. A couple of my pet peeves.
As said when meeting a horse in the exercise area left shoulder to left shoulder, kind of like you are when driving on the road. The rider going counter clock wise stays on the rail and the rider going clock wise moves off to the right

I like to bring my own water as well as hay or other feed. Don't let you horse drink out of a water trough on the grounds where others have been drinking from.
I also don't let my horse go up to others to sniff noses, greetings etc.
Good luck at your show and be sure to let us know how the day goes.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another important thing, don't try to run over the Judge it definitely does not gain you points.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Woodhaven said:


> Another important thing, don't try to run over the Judge it definitely does not gain you points.
> Ask me how I know.


You can also ask me this same question 🤣


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ClearDonkey said:


> You can also ask me this same question 🤣


LOL but at least they'd remember you!

Also, is this actually a common thing? How is it even possible to run over the judge?


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> OK so I was kind of wondering about that. I figured, if they have an obvious manure pile or bucket I would put it in, but what if they don't? What am I supposed to do with it in that case?


I will toss it back in my trailer and dispose at my property


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

#1 Pet peeve - get off of your horse when you are not actively warming up, waiting to go in the ring, or in the ring. Your horse is not a couch! If you have time to wait between classes bring a chair for yourself, loosen up your horses girth, and offer water/hay.

#2 Pet peeve - as a competitor or as a spectator, please, please, please get away from the in and out gates. If someone is going to get hurt, it will be by the in and out gates (especially if you ever go to a speed show or anything that has a higher chance of having a gate sour horse).

#3 Volunteer! Oftentimes, the same person gets stuck opening and closing gates, running the judges card to the announcer's booth, picking up poop around the arenas... It never hurts to ask if they need a hand while you have downtime.

#4 I'm sure you will but congratulate your fellow competitors, even if their rides went poorly. A kind word from a stranger really enhances the showing experience. I'd avoid "do better next time" but rather a "you rode that really well! I've been in the same exact situation..." - I'm sure you know how to do this. I've had to work on this but now I'm willing to chat up anyone (as long as it isn't obvious they are busy).

#5 Don't offer unwanted advice (unless asked, but even then proceed with caution). I've had people butt in to my own business, and it's a really good way to having someone who is hot + dehydrated + hungry + exhausted snap at you, even if you have good intentions behind your words.

#6 If you see someone struggling with a basic task (like trying to grab something they dropped, pinning on a back number, fixing something last minute) please help them. I see too many times people turn a blind eye to a simple opportunity to be kind to another human.




ACinATX said:


> LOL but at least they'd remember you!
> 
> Also, is this actually a common thing? How is it even possible to run over the judge?


Once I'm off work I will try to find the video - YES, I do have a video. I was offered a ride on a green horse and it turns out that green horse was scared of loud speakers and didn't know how to steer. The judge actually had to get out of my way twice at that show - once because this horse was heading sideways towards them and once because the horse bolted and bucked, my saddle slid, and I ended up coming off!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think it is that common but I seem to have done almost everything I shouldn't so I learn by experience. Experience is the teacher that gives the test before the lesson.
Take a young green horse at at show in early spring, in a huge arena with bleachers etc, my horse had never been in an indoor arena and was very looky, he was usually very good but I rode most of the time alone so this was all new to him. 
When we were cantering something happened in the bleachers that scared him and he shot sideways, lucky the Judge was fleet of foot and got out of the way, I shouted sorry as we went past but it didn't endear us to him at all.
I know this won't happen to you and Pony tho.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pretty picky about biosecurity. At fairgrounds, etc I carry a small pair of channel locks in my back pocket and remove whatever hose is attached to the hydrant. 

I've seen hoses stuffed in buckets, left to fill. Easy way to pass bacteria. I fill mine and then reattach the hose. But often the next person likes the idea and wants it left off, too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> OK so I was kind of wondering about that. I figured, if they have an obvious manure pile or bucket I would put it in, but what if they don't? What am I supposed to do with it in that case?


If the facilities have pens, they have manure disposal areas. If by some crazy chance they do not, put it in your horse trailer, within reason, I would not load up a couple days of horse poop in my trailer, lol.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

**Before you unload*, make sure you prove coggins and horse match. This is the only time anyone needs entrance to your trailer...to check animal identity.
Make several copies of your coggins to give if needed...._*never*_ give your original.
_Today's copy machines make great copy and* is* acceptable._

*Ask when you sign in for the stall where manure disposal is............also ask if you are expected to strip clean your stall{s} or not.
*Bring your own manure fork and bucket...do not share, sorry that is how ick can be transferred.
_Did you purchase stall shavings or bringing from home?_
Bed your stall *before* you unload the horse{s}...
Fill *your* buckets with water from home or the barn if that is what you chose...
Bring in feed buckets...Always pack a few extra carbingers or double-end snaps...

*Bring your own hose.
Take off what ever is on the faucet and use yours, then remove it and take it with you. Put back what was their.
Known fact communal drinking and hose use _does_ indeed share germs, bacteria and illness

*Bring your trailer to the barn to unload, as soon as you can move it away freeing the space for the next person.
Lock all doors, close all windows and take the keys in your pocket.
If you are unhitching, lock the trailer hitch and take your hitch, equalizer bars and put them inside under lock also...a large investment and many get stolen left laying on the ground!

_*Did you rent a extra stall for food storage and needed supplies kept close at hand?_
Chairs to relax in, a wagon fold-able to cart your stuff from place to place is nice to have too.
Bring plastic covered cables to lock stall storage door with your padlock to keep your things from others touch.

*A smile and nice hello makes everyone feel good...even when its a bad day.

*Don't touch another's horse and ask nicely no one touch yours if you see fingers headed that direction...we humans are also the carrier many times of illness to our animals.

*Please, please *do not *graze your horses.... it is how horses transfer illness to each other.
From the time you unload to the time you close the rear doors headed home not one blade of grass grazed.

**A card taped to the stall door with your emergency contact information.*
Horses name, your name & cell phone #, vets number should be seen.
Most show grounds have roving night-watch and if they see or hear something go investigate...good show grounds have people with flashlights checking every stall occupant several times a night...
A number to call if its a problem they need is required and good practice to just have.
Duct tape to tape that card to the door or wall out of bored lips touching and playing with.

*A cooler filled with cold {juicy} fruit, non-alcoholic beverages,sports drink. I pre-cut melon, grapes, apples and put in storage container or ziplock baggies.
Ice from the store or all hotels have ice machines....
Snacks in individual serving bags...
Drinks or water, soda and sport drinks in smaller containers cause warm is not refreshing...no glass and I don't do cans for the same reasons.
I like to suck on hard candies to help with dry mouth from nerves...
Orange juice is a fast pick-me up when your sugar dumps low...
A couple of hand towels I can dip in melted ice water to help cool me if really overheating.

*When you park it will probably be designated for overnight use...
*Park straight and leave a reasonable amount of space between each rig so if others or you bring stuff back and forth you can gain entry to your trailer. 
Do not back up tight to a fence, but leave enough room to drop the ramp and a few extra feet just in case..
_If you value it don't bring it._
Seriously....you can take a picture of drivers license and ID for your daughter. It is acceptable by law enforcement...
A credit card in pocket zipped shut, I don't go to a show with less than $60 cash in my pocket.

The rest of it...can stay home. Fanny packs work great for keeping important with you and not bringing the junk along.
*Sun glasses and sun screen as you know sand is a great mirroring reflector to the rays that burn.

_*Have a great time and enjoy.....*_
🐴...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

If you don't know, just ask. If the organizers and volunteers aren't around to give answers (though they should be), look for someone who knows what they're doing  

Most shows here will tell you where to dispose of manure for biosecurity reasons. We bring our own buckets AND our own water. Our horses are picky. 

Don't let your horse eat grass on site. It's bad biosecurity. 

But yeah, ask questions. It's the only way. Do be ready for your class. Don't be still in the warm up ring when they call your number - delays are so annoying. Be organized and have a plan, but be prepared to remain flexible. 

Have fun!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I always like to arrive a little early at the show grounds so that I have time to strip stalls right down to the floor or mats and spray the stalls we've taken with Nolvasan and let air dry. It'll help avoid your horse getting strangles/flu/rhino/snots. Buckets from home, always. Hay nets from home, always. Grain buckets from home, always. If allowed by the show bring shavings from home or stop by the feed store and pick some up. Shavings from home, if allowed. If you use pelleted bedding, check to see if allowed. I try to get an end stall for the horse and one next to it for tack/feed, that stops most body fluid swapping. I like to hang a tarp on any walls that are shared with other horses. Take a fan you can hang in the stall to keep things more comfortable. Once you're totally set up, unload your horse and put him in that nice, clean, comfy stall with some hay and water. Never share anything at a show, avoid cross contamination from strange horses and people. Post emergency info on the stall front, post signs telling people not to feed their fingers to the horse. I frequently hang a tarp across the front ot stall so they'll just walk on by and not want to stop and pet. Bring your own hose. All your own grooming equipment and supplies. Extra money to go and buy what you forgot. You're sure to forget something and if it's a required piece of equipment, you have to get one somehow. I have shown halter with a piece of yarn for a throatlatch. At least at that time the rules only said that a throatlatch MUST be worn, it didn't specify what it had to be made of. 

Find out where the manure pile is, keep your stalls picked. I pick first thing in the morning, right after breakfast and in between each class, during lunch break, at the end of the day. Strip the stall to the floor before you leave.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Get there early and find a shade tree if possible and JUST HAVE FUN!!!!!! Just follow the rules and you will have a fun day.. Thats my advice


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I’m surprised at the comments saying don’t graze at a horse show. It’s a great way to calm an excited or nervous horse. I would not recommend grazing in a heavily trafficked area or with strange horses nose to nose, but in a remote spot I do not see a problem. Most horses staying overnight at a show or after a trailer ride like (or need) to relax and experience the atmosphere. JMHO after 55 years of going to horse shows.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

updownrider said:


> I’m surprised at the comments saying don’t graze at a horse show. It’s a great way to calm an excited or nervous horse. I would not recommend grazing in a heavily trafficked area or with strange horses nose to nose, but in a remote spot I do not see a problem. Most horses staying overnight at a show or after a trailer ride like (or need) to relax and experience the atmosphere. JMHO after 55 years of going to horse shows.


I am sure this was a very rare incident, but my 4-H put on a horseshow at an arena that we always used. The parks department had sprayed weed killer the day before the show. About 8 kids lost their horses that day. It was a horror scene with horses dying or extremely sick all over the place. Fortunately, I had aged out of 4-H the year before and I was in college, or I might have lost my horse that day. Many of my friends did. People said, "Oh, you should have known not to let your horse graze at the showgrounds." I wouldn't have known. Now I do. Just passing that on, although it is probably not a common thing to happen.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you use pelleted bedding, check to see if allowed. I try to get an end stall for the horse and one next to it for tack/feed, that stops most body fluid swapping. I like to hang a tarp on any walls that are shared with other horses.


This place has very limited stalls, so getting an extra one isn't going to be possible. However, I was thinking I'd try to get them at the end and put Pony in the stall that would have a neighbor, because that would make Moonshine feel more comfortable. But now I'm thinking I will put her in that stall instead, because she is extremely unlikely to want to be sniffing noses with any other horse.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

knightrider said:


> I am sure this was a very rare incident, but my 4-H put on a horseshow at an arena that we always used. The parks department had sprayed weed killer the day before the show. About 8 kids lost their horses that day. It was a horror scene with horses dying or extremely sick all over the place. Fortunately, I had aged out of 4-H the year before and I was in college, or I might have lost my horse that day. Many of my friends did. People said, "Oh, you should have known not to let your horse graze at the showgrounds." I wouldn't have known. Now I do. Just passing that on, although it is probably not a common thing to happen.


That is a horrible and rare tragedy. How very sad.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Is it OK for us (people and horses) to hang out and watch other riders? I just got the schedule and there aren't more than 9-10 people in any division, so it seems like there would be plenty of room for us to stand around and watch. I thought that might be nicer for the horses than going back to their stalls. But I guess practically, as long as their stalls have hay, they would probably rather be in there...


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> OK so I was kind of wondering about that. I figured, if they have an obvious manure pile or bucket I would put it in, but what if they don't? What am I supposed to do with it in that case?


If there isn't a manure pile we chuck it in our trailer and haul 'er home to our pile!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Of course you can be spectators too, yes with the horses close by.*_

Pick a spot along the ring where it is quieter, away from the in/out gate and away from the masses of people too.
This is where you might have other observers want to pet the pretty horses....don't allow so no one gets a nip and no germs get passed cause if they want to pet yours, they wanted to pet others...
Make sure you are not standing in close space to other horses since no one knows each others and that is how horses may react negatively to another in their space..
Those who stand ringside often hoot & holler when their rider places or is recognized so be prepared for the horse who may doze to suddenly be awake and aware.
With classes of that size, the show will move along at a quicker pace too so be prepared to get astride and ride. 
We use to put riders up when we were 2 classes from theirs, a quick warmup of the duo so muscles and attitudes were in correct position of "lets go have fun" and our class and numbers were being called to the "on-deck" staging area...

If you put the horses in their stalls, they need untacked as you don't want to chance someone rolling with their saddles on...not so good for the saddle as you can imagine. 
🐴...


----------

